# New Guy Going From Surf To Snow



## mLuMaN83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wanted to introduce myself. Name is Mike. I currently live in Vermont but I am going to be moving out to Highlands Ranch Colorado this summer. I grew up in Florida and spent 27 of my 28 years in Florida. Quite an experienced surfer and skater (in my younger days), avid golfer, and motocross rider.

Decided to make a career change and go back to school with the eventuality of an MBA or Masters in Marketing. All commission career is not where I want to be anymore. Hey at least I'm not 40 and going back to school right? lol

Wanted to say hi and prepare all for newb post on my equipment. I've pretty much been highly involved in every aspect of action sports except snow! I feel so out of it.

So ya... Hey all.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey man. Welcome!


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey man that is awesome....

How hard is it to learn how to surf? Thats something else i want to learn in near future. I am awesome swimmer and love the water. I am sure i would like surfing.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum. There's some good boarding up in Vermont too, was just up there 2 weeks ago. I made the opposite transition, been boarding for about 14 years and just learned to surf 2 years ago. Once you get used to how different turning feels you should be fine.

Weezy, it depends what beach you're trying to surf and how good of a swimmer you really are. Standing on the board and riding a wave straight is easy. Paddling out, catching the wave at the right time, popping up to your feet, and turning to stay on the wave instead of the white water is the tricky part. I've only surfed at beaches along the Outer Banks, NC. They have a big sand bar and it's easy to get out past the break at low tide, I could walk out most of the way, perfect conditions for learning. At high tide with overhead waves, you better be a REALLY good swimmer, I thought I was but my arms were noodles after an hour or two.


----------

